# Pigeon with detached tongue, attached to the bottom of mouth. Release or keep?



## J.Card (Jul 29, 2021)

So about a month ago a family friend found a pigeon fallen from the nest. (The bird was far too young and underdeveloped to actually be trying to fly.) I was told that there was nothing wrong with the bird and that he didn't fuss when being held. However, when I got a hold of him I noticed that the reason for that was that the poor thing appeared to be starving. He was just floppy and his poop was bright green. At the time I believed he might have injured his wing in some way as I could feel blood on his feathers, but besides the fact that he couldn't hold them up (everything about him was too big for his body, even the wings), they seemed fine. Today I believe I found the cause of the blood. His tongue seems stuck to the bottom of his mouth, and completely severed from where it should be. When he arrived, he refused to eat I had some baby bird formula from what is now my pet pigeon but he was so unbothered by everything that I, in my inexperience, might accidentally choke him and he's do nothing. So I tried peas. It was slow as I'd place them in his mouth and he'd take a bit to actually try and swallow, but eventually he gained some energy back. Today he is still rather small, despite having evened out. He looks like a grey street pigeon and even though he is not really flying yet; he is gaining more strength in his wings by the day. (Every time he sees my pet pigeon fly he seems to try even harder). Honestly beside the tongue thing i only noticed today he seems completely fine, he drinks, which he did have some trouble at first but has since learned to do it, he eats most of the seeds, he just seems to leave the medium-sized ones behind, but I don't know if it's a spoiled pigeon thing or a tongue thing, because he eats the treat feed that is far smaller, and my pet pigeon also has seeds he will not eat. 

I do not know if all I said was necessary, or I missed anything that may be important, but is this a bird I should try to release, or should I work towards keeping him? I have grown attached to him. But he is a bird and if the best thing for him is to be let go, that's what I'll do. (I will have to work towards release by myself as there are no animal sanctuary or help things where I live, besides the no kill pounds but they take cats and dogs and nothing else. Even vets aren't great with birds. That one I was told after a bad experience with my own pet pigeon.)


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Only saw your post now. How is he doing? I would suggest keeping him.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

I stronly agree with Marina and keep him.


----------



## J.Card (Jul 29, 2021)

Marina B said:


> Only saw your post now. How is he doing? I would suggest keeping him.


Hey. He's doing great honestly, still getting bigger. However, there is one thing I am having issues with. He does not seem to like coming out of the cage. The white one climbs all over the cage walls to get out and when the grey one is let out he panics and starts climbing the sides of the cage to get in. (Even leaving the door open and leaving the room doesn not entice him to get out) It makes me feel bad to see how panicked he gets, so I've only been taking him out to clean the cage. He also doesn't seem to want to take baths. Even after seeing white one do it. As soon as his feet touch the water, he is jumping to get out. From what I've read, letting them fly and baths are very important when planning to release. Would you know if they are as important if the plan is to keep or if it is something i can wait until he appears to be more "comfortable". There has been progress (I think), when I give the treat food and I need him to move I can touch him without him trying to get away. 


I have been saying him but now I'm not so sure; he appeared to have been trying to coo whilst still squeaking when we needed to touch him a few days ago, but now seems to have gone silent. I don't know if tongue situation could be responsible of it scales are just leaning more towards female.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

He obviously feels safe inside the cage. Don't force him to come out. He will eventually starts exploring when he feels more comfortable. Is the cage on a table? Put down a brick or something for him to perch on just outside the entrance of the open cage. Also put his treats outside next to the perch. He will soon learn that it's safe outside his cage as well.


----------

